# Lets see your "Best Friends"



## mikepinto65 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thought it'd be nice to meet everyones buddy
This is Patrick my 1 year old Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier
The one in the car was after a long day playing at my dads house with his dogs.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 23, 2009)

Michelle the woodpile panther is my best buddy. She was a wild stray that it took most of last summer to make friends with. Now she follows me around like a puppy and comes and gets me to go for our walk in the woods every evening. Before I could get close enough to find out, I named her Barack since it was back during the campaign. The first time she got up on my lap last September I realized she was gonna have to be Michelle. 

First pet I have had in my life.


----------



## gzecc (Jul 23, 2009)

Jack from a couple of yrs ago. The dog, still looks the same, the step daughter doesn't!


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yankee and Snickers


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 23, 2009)

Molly the boxer


----------



## webbie (Jul 23, 2009)

Rosie


----------



## Pagey (Jul 23, 2009)

Ginger, our miniature Dachshund.


----------



## Dix (Jul 23, 2009)

Murphy






The Real Dixie


----------



## gzecc (Jul 23, 2009)

Is murphy a mix?


----------



## Dix (Jul 23, 2009)

He's a smooth haired fox terrier with too much color for the show ring. Fits right in with my crew, color wise  ;-)


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 23, 2009)

Now you see why the cat was hiding out in my wood stacks. Too dang many dogs around.


----------



## Dix (Jul 23, 2009)

4 cats here, BB, so chill 

Can post pics tonight.


----------



## fossil (Jul 23, 2009)

Rascal, Charlie, & CAPT Sophie.  Rick


----------



## mikepinto65 (Jul 23, 2009)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> 4 cats here, BB, so chill
> 
> Can post pics tonight.



3 here, theyre not as loyal tho...


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jul 23, 2009)

So Fossil, retired Navy I am guessing?


----------



## Todd (Jul 23, 2009)

Mystic, humane society mutt, I think she has some beagle and terrier in her?


----------



## Later (Jul 23, 2009)

Hers is our Clumber Spaniel pup Logan - awake.


----------



## Dix (Jul 24, 2009)

Sooty Todd said:
			
		

> Mystic, humane society mutt, I think she has some beagle and terrier in her?



I see some terrier there.

All of mine but Murph were rescues. The last one wore me out, he was a handful.


----------



## Dix (Jul 24, 2009)

Here, BB.

Ziggy, the only one around when I got home. He's Murphy's Cat.


----------



## WES999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is couple pics of Bella, best guess is a Shepard/ Rottie mix. One enjoying the warmth of the stove last winter, the other (today) 11 days after knee surgery. She is recovering well, and hopefully this Saturday when the stitches come out she can lose the lampshade.


----------



## Dix (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine awlays got ticked off when they were "cone heads"


----------



## MANIAC (Jul 24, 2009)

This is Cleo & Molly checking for critters in my woodpile.


----------



## gzecc (Jul 24, 2009)

Maniac, is that a skull on the top of your woodpile. Is there a skeleton in there?


----------



## MANIAC (Jul 24, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Maniac, is that a skull on the top of your woodpile. Is there a skeleton in there?



Nope just two Jack Russell's looking for chipmunks, squirrels or a ball.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 24, 2009)

They really are "Best friends".


----------



## Pagey (Jul 24, 2009)

That is an awesome pic!


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jul 24, 2009)

The black one is Meathead...Buck Henry.




He goes where I go when I'm hunting birds!




















MARK!


----------



## SlyFerret (Jul 24, 2009)

Good lookin' labs, doing EXACTLY what they LOVE to do!!

-SF


----------



## quads (Jul 25, 2009)

Goldie (13 year old yellow lab mix) and Snoopy (3 year old beagle).  Snoopy is trying to see if there's anything to look at across the field:







In our very brief warmer month or two, Snoopy and Goldie looking to see if "mom" is coming to join us on our walk:


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jul 27, 2009)

here's my girl cheyenne..


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 27, 2009)

Jesse James


----------



## crs7200 (Jul 29, 2009)

All 3 of my "best friends"


----------



## muncybob (Jul 29, 2009)

crs...is that an Akita?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 29, 2009)

crs7300 said:
			
		

> All 3 of my "best friends"



Is the toad or the girl your friend?


----------



## stee6043 (Jul 29, 2009)

Some good looking labs on this page!  I've got a bit of a swimmer on my hands.  And a Weim that does not swim...













They start out in a rather manageable size....


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 29, 2009)

My family had a Weimaraner and she wouldn't swim either. She would only go in about knee deep.


----------



## stee6043 (Jul 29, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> My family had a Weimaraner and she wouldn't swim either. She would only go in about knee deep.



Hah...he'll go in up to his ears but once his rear feet leave the bottom he starts to sink - rear end first.  It's actually kind of funny to watch.  A sporting dog that can't swim??!!  I was shocked...but he's so darn thin and all muscle.  I guess we should have known.


----------



## crs7200 (Jul 31, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> crs7300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ha ha     the toad is the cats friend!!
 :cheese:


----------



## timfromohio (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's Ivan - Great Swiss Mountain Dog.  In winter he can be found exclusively in front of the PE Insert.  He gets up only to turn around, stretch, eat, or go outside to do his business.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jul 31, 2009)

stee6043 said:
			
		

> They start out in a rather manageable size....



They sure do...


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, thats it...can't take it anymore...going out to buy a dog right now.
Nice pics folks


----------



## Dix (Jul 31, 2009)

timfromohio said:
			
		

> Here's Ivan - Great Swiss Mountain Dog.  In winter he can be found exclusively in front of the PE Insert.  He gets up only to turn around, stretch, eat, or go outside to do his business.



Ivan looks like he could eat Murphy for a snack


----------



## Dix (Jul 31, 2009)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> Ok, thats it...can't take it anymore...going out to buy a dog right now.
> Nice pics folks



Food for the fire....






I was dogless for 1 month before Murph arrived. I hated it.


----------



## Hansson (Jul 31, 2009)

This is my best friends
Zingo and Pepper


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jul 31, 2009)

Hansson said:
			
		

> This is my best friends
> Zingo and Pepper



Is Pepper the one on the left....if so, pretty wierd as that was my cat growing up, and it looks the same as yours....pretty common name I guess,


----------



## Hansson (Jul 31, 2009)

No pepper is the one to the right


----------



## Chief Ryan (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's my pooch. She's long since passed but i still think of her a lot. Craziest hunting dog I've ever seen. Great dog!!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 2, 2009)

Chloe





Shamus





Chloe and Shamus


----------



## Dix (Aug 2, 2009)

Doesn't matter how little they are, does it AP?

Nice pups.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 2, 2009)

Darn right. I love any dogs.  So happens my wife is not allergic to these ones, but is to most breeds (and they don't shed, or smell, need little exercise). 


I laugh hard at them every day.  Couldn't love 'em more.


----------



## mikepinto65 (Sep 16, 2009)

Decided to give a little bump as I assume more are joining back from summer hibernation!


----------



## Stevebass4 (Sep 18, 2009)

think he was protecting my wood pile


----------



## Ratman (Sep 18, 2009)

The Boomer

http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Boomer.jpg


----------



## Dix (Sep 18, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> think he was protecting my wood pile



Well, he looks quite serious to my cat trained eyes !!


----------



## Dix (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratman said:
			
		

> The Boomer
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Boomer.jpg



He's freaking adorable !! Probably a terror, too !!


----------



## Stevebass4 (Sep 18, 2009)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Well, he looks quite serious to my cat trained eyes !!



 he always is..  he's a great cat


----------



## Ratman (Sep 18, 2009)

Hansson said:
			
		

> This is my best friends
> Zingo and Pepper



Dude!
Thats the Black Puma I saw on MonsterQuest!
Absolutely beautiful animal.
Congrats


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Sep 18, 2009)

Im picking up this big guy on Sunday from a rescue agency. He's and American Bulldog and Dogo Argentino mix...only 9 months old.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Sep 18, 2009)

:clap: for saving a dog


----------



## stejus (Sep 18, 2009)

My Basenji mut from dog orphens.  She came from the south.  Not sure why she was an orphen, but we adopted her the minute we saw her.  Great dog with anyone.  Greets you with a smile and then goes away to sleep until the next guest arrives!


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 19, 2009)

There are some terrific animals on this thread.  And terrific "owners", too.  
Rex came from the AWS in 2004 when he was a year and half old and untrained.  He's a beast, weighing in at just under 100 lbs..





Three kittens were sprung from the AWS "pokey" in 2003 of which two are shown below.
Vera:




Polly (who is polydactyl, hence the name):


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, okay, you guys are killing me. Here's our new labs- Abby & Cooper. She's the Chocolate, and Cooper is the yellow. 
Got her at 6 weeks, 11 lbs., and now she's .....well, I really don't know what she weighs until we get a new scale. She's much bigger now though after being with us for 6 weeks.
Coop was 7.4 lbs. when we picked him up at 6 weeks, and he's still smaller than Abby. He's 3 weeks younger than her.
Keeps us busy right now in the "puppy stupid" stage.
Pic of Coop is the first time we went to see him. I think he was a month old at the time.
They grow so fast, need to get more recent pics.
Dave


----------



## Shari (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's our 7-1/2 lb. 'protector'.  A black Pomeranian who was destined to be dumped in the woods at the tender age of 10 weeks (at the beginning of a November, 11 yrs. ago), because original owners were moving out of state and claimed there was no humane society in their area.  She would have either froze outside at that time of year or become coyote bait but our son was visiting them at this time and brought her home, tucked safely in his warm winter coat pocket.  She is a "Daddy's girl" named Gizmo (Gizzy) and I am her disciplinarian (yeah, right!).






Shari


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 19, 2009)

Shari said:
			
		

> Here's our 7-1/2 lb. 'protector'.  A black Pomeranian who was destined to be dumped in the woods at the tender age of 10 weeks (at the beginning of a November, 11 yrs. ago), because original owners were moving out of state and claimed there was no humane society in their area.  She would have either froze outside at that time of year or become coyote bait but our son was visiting them at this time and brought her home, tucked safely in his warm winter coat pocket.  She is a "Daddy's girl" named Gizmo (Gizzy) and I am her disciplinarian (yeah, right!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a great smile!


----------



## stoveguy13 (Sep 19, 2009)

mutt man


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 19, 2009)

I want to know more about Mutt Man.  Pit Bull, Pit-cross? age, size? temperament?

I'm a cat person, never all that keen on dogs, frankly.  But after our last dog died we lost a cat to a fox attack... never had problems with deer or foxes when we had a dog.  So, I started checking the AWS site for a dog that would be OK with cats.  Rex was one of them.  I damn near died when I saw how big he was and what an idiot he was (dummy me was thinking 30-50 lbs would be easy to find).  But I knew he was simply untrained and we could correct that with commitment and time.  I lead the charge on the obedience front.  Guess what? I'm good at training dogs (probably because I've had horses).  And I'm now convinced that dogs are "worthwhile" even though they're a helluva lot more work than a cat.  

We periodically dicuss getting Rex "a pet"; a "little" dog, so Gizmo elicited a smile.  And if we decide to we wouldn't rule out another "hard to place" cast-off.  

Little dogs have a better chance of adoption.  Big dogs, esp. untrained ones, have less chance and often wind up euthanized, so I'm drawn to them and Pits pretty much head the list of "undesireables".  (Rex went through at least 2 homes and 3 shelters before we adopted him).  

What a nice thread.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Sep 19, 2009)

He is an american bulldog he is about 16 months old i got him at about 5 months old he is the best dog i have ever had he is sweet and nice loves people and has a cat friend named merlin  who is  age unkown maybe around 10 yrs old? resuced persian. mutt man is about 105lbs now he will most likely put on another 20-30 lbs great dogs really good with people and great gaurd dogs loyal as anything. i will never have anything but an american bulldog can be a bit hard to train if you dont know what you are doing. he is about 7 months old in the pic.


----------



## northwinds (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's our watch dog.


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 19, 2009)

Hard to train because they're smart enough to have a "plan of their own" and need you convince them that your plan is better? 

That's how Rex is; really smart and really loyal.  But if I don't make it crystal clear that he must follow my plan and my direction he's perfectly happy to "blow me off" and do what he thinks is best.  I think that's part of the whole "working dog" mentality and it's why GSDs, Rott.s, Dobermans are so good at what they're trained to do and so potentially dangerous when they're left to their own devices.  Funny how someone so keyed into cats gets that about working dogs.  And how dogs like that appeal to me most.  

And, as anyone who has a dog knows, they're not very good at making effective use of their "free time".  

Mr. Mutt is a beautiful dog.  Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## 04RevX (Sep 19, 2009)

This is Tanner


----------



## tinkabranc (Sep 19, 2009)

Tonka and Toby


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 21, 2009)

This was my best friend this summer, but I think she found a new guy and moved on or something happened to her.

Shipper


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 21, 2009)

They look cute when they are not knocking over your trash cans and spilling your garbage all over the yard.


----------



## fossil (Sep 21, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> They look cute when they are not knocking over your trash cans and spilling your garbage all over the yard.



And they don't have rabies (yet).  Rick


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 21, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> They look cute when they are not knocking over your trash cans and spilling your garbage all over the yard.


 Or knocking over or breaking ones bird feeders, but she was gentle and never aggressive to me.

Shipper


----------



## Captain (Sep 21, 2009)

Toby


----------



## Mmaul (Sep 21, 2009)

Here is Radar a Three year old German Shepard Rescued from the pound best dog I have ever owned by far. Why anyone would get rid of such a dog is beyond me. Oh well hes in a better home now.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 22, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or haven't been shot when they tried to kill my woodpile cat.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 22, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> They look cute when they are not knocking over your trash cans and spilling your garbage all over the yard.



Or killing your chickens!

Dave


----------



## Xena (Sep 22, 2009)

Kimba


----------



## fossil (Sep 22, 2009)

Kimba's sister was in command of the crew of the alien ship that abducted me 12 years ago.   :ahhh:   RIck


----------



## jlow (Sep 22, 2009)

Cody & Rusty. First doggies I ever had. What a shame I waited 40 years.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 22, 2009)

Sam the ham.
Another gem acquired from the animal shelter the OL works at.
He is fairly well trained, house broken, doesn't roll in mud puddles, only wet grass. And even craps in the brush line, and not in the grass, so no doggie diamonds to worry bout running over or stepping on.
A really great dog. I can't believe ppl just toss aside really great, loving animals. He is ours now. Playful & loving. Knows just how hard he can bite without hurting and never gets too rough.
And he knows who the alpha male is, so there is no problems there.
Such a great bud.


----------



## 04RevX (Sep 22, 2009)

We have a lot of yellow labs on here!  Great dogs!!


----------



## Dix (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice save Hogz !! He looks very content !!


----------



## Archer39 (Sep 24, 2009)

Diesel as a pup.





Diesel still trying to a be the size of a pup (5 months).





Diesel now, almost 3. Still has as much energy as he did as a pup.


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 27, 2009)

Introducing baby Bruno-
The daughter moved out and had to have a puppy. 
Of course now dad has it.
Today he is 2 yrs. old and averages six miles a day on the treadmill.


----------



## pilot-werx (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is my Lab KC and Bulldog Maggie.....


----------



## MNBobcat (Oct 3, 2009)

removed


----------



## heatwise (Oct 3, 2009)

heres the pooch, "TACO" and '' MISS KITTY" both enjoying the fire. pete


----------



## heatwise (Oct 3, 2009)

this goes with the post as well, oops. pete


----------



## Firenutz (Oct 3, 2009)

Our 8 y/o GSD "Lexus". We adopted her with the princess name. She's spoiled rotten.


----------



## bfunk13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's Sammi.
1 year old Border collie lab mix.
High energy, extremely smart, very good dog.


----------



## Cutter (Oct 4, 2009)

Some really great lookin critters. Here are the K-9 members of our family
Sophia Loren 11 yr. old Bouvier des Flanders





Mica 100 lb Airedale 8yr.






Trawlee 3yr old Kerry Blue






Of course the little one is the alfa groan of the group. But the other two just pretty much ignore her. Mica is a real laid back fella unless there is a chance to run off. And Sophia is a lady, a blonde lady. Her biggest concerned is she posing pretty enough.
I would show you all the cats but they think that I am trying to steal their souls when you try to take a picture of them. Besides, they are just cats


----------



## 04RevX (Oct 13, 2009)

Another picture of Tanner, this time with the new Oslo.


----------



## lexybird (Oct 13, 2009)

Chanel  shes actually a  weim/lab mix .laziest most spoiled animal in the universe


----------



## lexybird (Oct 13, 2009)

chanel as hannah montana at a pet costume competition


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 13, 2009)

That's some serious animal abuse right there.


----------



## Lanningjw (Oct 13, 2009)

Bella my dog


----------



## webbie (Oct 13, 2009)

Bella is a cutie!


----------



## Lanningjw (Oct 13, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Bella is a cutie!


All grown up at a year plus. She is a goldendoodle


----------



## mskif (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is our pal.


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 13, 2009)

organic said:
			
		

> Here is our pal.




Beautiful.
Looks like my favorite dog of all times, no longer with us.


----------



## lexybird (Oct 13, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> That's some serious animal abuse right there.



oh it gets worse ,here she is this year as troy palumolu ,she doesnt look to amused in this pic but it did win her first place!


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 14, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> They really are "Best friends".



Gee maybe REP.and DEMs can get along


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 14, 2009)

My boy Hunter, chessie, 6 years young... one smart dog...  he loves deer/water/fish/rides  he was a rescue at 3 months old


----------



## Firenutz (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice deer! Where abouts did you get that beast?


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 14, 2009)

Firenutz said:
			
		

> Nice deer! Where abouts did you get that beast?




Walmart.


----------



## ozzy73 (Oct 14, 2009)

The boys  "Limbo and Orion" keep my company while splitting and stacking wood.


----------



## gibson (Oct 15, 2009)

First pic is our new little (soon to be big) girl, Nellie.  She is a peach and fits in with us like she has been here forever.  She likes getting close (5') to the stove.

Second pic is our big boy Rudy, April, 2008 on his last vacation.  He passed away March of 2009.  He was a tough one to say goodbye to...

We love them both.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yankee using improvised pillow.


----------

